# Thai: transliteration (romanisation) tools?



## Anatoli

Are there any tools to convert (more or less accurately) from Thai script to Roman, to see how the words are pronounced? I know there are a few exceptions and there are a few romanisation standards but the script seems more or less consistent?


----------



## BODYholic

This might help.  http://www.thai2english.com/online/


----------



## Anatoli

Thanks, BODYholic. Flaminius kindly gave me this link but I forgot to advise here. Thanks to Flaminius again and to you. 

I was told the result needs some tweaking, I guess one needs to know a bit more Thai.


----------



## BODYholic

The system has been upgraded recently and I can see the improvements.

In the past, for example, หากลอง... is confused between หา/กลอง... and  หาก/ลอง.... But now, they seem to rectify this issue. So as a whole, I would say it is very reliable. Of course it does help if you know some basic Thai scripts.

This is not another online Thai translator but I find it useful for novice learners (E.g. myself). And I hope it benefits you too.  http://www.thai-language.com/


----------

